# If it's itchy...



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ladies, I got to ask this question... just thought of it. Sorry for it being out there but it is what it is. So wife says when her Cha cha is itchy (not sure what from) that it can't be touched because it makes it worse. If I have clean hands I just don't get why it would make it worse.. sounds like just another excuse.
Would it bother you?
Don't get me wrong I am not trying to get her to do anything she doesn't want to do but she has an excuse for everything. 
I am doing a 180 and thinking of all of the stuff I have heard.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, if she's itchy there, there's a problem. Unless she shaves - that can be itchy when it grows back sometimes. Otherwise, she needs to see a doctor. Or wash her cha cha.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Tell her itches need to be scratched.


----------



## INTJme (Dec 12, 2011)

discouraged1 said:


> Ladies, I got to ask this question... just thought of it. Sorry for it being out there but it is what it is. So wife says when her Cha cha is itchy (not sure what from) that it can't be touched because it makes it worse. If I have clean hands I just don't get why it would make it worse.. sounds like just another excuse.
> Would it bother you?
> Don't get me wrong I am not trying to get her to do anything she doesn't want to do but she has an excuse for everything.
> I am doing a 180 and thinking of all of the stuff I have heard.


Of course you should talk to your wife and she should probably see a doctor. But as a woman I can tell you if she's itchy because of yeast ( or maybe even bacterial vaginosis) being touched down there can be very irritating and can hurt really bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

...but if it's a yeast infection then she should just say that. And I'd think that would be a once-in-awhile "condition".... not a usual excuse.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeast infection.

Get some monistat.


----------



## INTJme (Dec 12, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> ...but if it's a yeast infection then she should just say that. And I'd think that would be a once-in-awhile "condition".... not a usual excuse.


 That's more than likely true but Ive also heard of yeast infections that are very resistant to the common treatments. Also heard of some women having a problem with chronic infections from birth control and/or ph changes One of my friends many years ago had one for several months before she finally got rid of it.

But yeah my best advice to the OP is to ask her to see a doctor. I she won't, you have your answer as to whether she's making excuses or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

discouraged1 said:


> she has an excuse for everything.


Red flag.

My bets on it's another excuse.


----------



## onehotmama (Apr 13, 2012)

Itchy?? Definitely a yeast infection
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

yep she advoiding sex with you by comming up with an excuse......how often it is itchy.

she used that excuse hoping you would be ignorant to such matters and not question her about it.

tell her bummer its itchy so how about a blow job. then tell her after she get her cha,cha looked at you will return the favor!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

so she doesnt go see her gyno for the itchy cha cha? hmmmmmmm


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Not to be negative, but could be something worse than a simple yeast infection; maybe she has something and is avoiding passing it on to you.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

By her some yeast medicine. It can be gotten over the counter. My wife had a yeast infection not long ago due to some antibiotics she was on. If she doesn't use it or she says it didn't work, you need to suggest she got to the doctor. Sometimes prescription strength might work better. Hopefully she will go to the doc if it doesn't work.


----------



## Eternal Embrace (Apr 26, 2012)

I side with the others on the yeast infection... and yes they can last a loooong time and no, monistat does not always work.

She can go to the doc and they can perscribe her a pill (I forget the name for it) that can knock it out - sometimes if the infection is bad enough thou more than one pill may be required.

And if it is in fact a yeast infection - you do NOT wanna go near that! My husband learned the hard way (no pun intended) that men can also get yeast infections - and from what I saw him experience it seemed worse for a man than a woman! Oddly enough thou I called my gyno and got her to phone me in a script for above mentioned pill and made hubby take the pill - that pill worked just as good for him as it did me!!!:rofl:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

The pill is called diflucan (at least it is here) and it works wonders.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

if its itchy she probley bi*chy.

couldn't help it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If it's itching her, then yes, sex would absolutely suck, so would anyone touching it.

Maybe she has a yeast infection. Of which intercourse will make worse. Not just that but you can pass it back and forth.


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

Not to hijack - but this reminds me of a clip of Sarah Silverman on Conan. You can find it on youtube. The set up is that women always ask her for advice. Sarah Silverman interview @ Coco 12.2010 - YouTube Relevant part starts at 3 minutes.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Does she have diabetes??

Yeast infections can be quite horrid if her blood sugars are not under control. And yes, the worse the yeast, the worse the itchy can be ..

And sometimes the skin can get soo irritated & bad that just touching it lightly can make it bleed.

If she doesn't think she has diabetes but is having common, reoccurring yeast infections.. she needs to tell her doctor.. and needs to get a blood sugar test. (preferably a A1C test).


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

Out of curiosity - does your wife use any kind of "wet wipes" like Cottonelle or baby wipes? I used to, until I found I was allergic to them. It was VERY itchy and uncomfortable.


----------



## dardarla (Apr 3, 2012)

My vagina used to be itchy a lot, until I got a special wash that I use daily in the shower (not a douche) and it's made a huge difference... there's lots of different products out there, mine is a probiotic and I've noticed that if I stop using it for a few days I get itchy again.


----------



## mamap1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sounds like she has yeast infections.. which she is probally too embarassed to tell you.. fif that is the case go to walmart get her some medicine.. or even if she is just irriattaed with no infection they do make itch creams for your vajayjay. lol


----------

